# NetInstall

## Drake

Hola a todos..soy nuevo en esta comunidad

tengo un pequeñin problema, me gustaria instalar gentoo con netinstall,tengo entendido que gentoo compila todo lo que baja,no se donde puedo encontrar un manual aprueba de tontos ??.. tengo pensando instalar un gentoo en pc virtual .. para prepararme para la instalacion real..

algun consejin alguna ayuda algo ??

nose..

gracias igual !!

byes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Debianero?  :Very Happy:  Bienvenido!

Eso que llamás netinstall es el método por defecto para instalar Gentoo y está muy bien documentado en el handbook.

Basta con que sigas esas instrucciones, que serán validas tanto para una máquina virtual como para una real. Inclusive no hace falta gran cosa para mover después tu instalación de la máquina virtual a la real y evitarte hacer el trabajo dos veces...

Salud!

----------

## Txema

No sé qué máquina virtual será, pero yo he usado vmware y no es en absoluto buena idea pasar la instalación compilada contra esa máquina a la máquina real, porque no se parecen prácticamente en nada.

Esa es mi opinión.

----------

## Drake

pero la instalacion real la quiero hacer cuando formatee el computador, osea me dicen que voy a tener problemas con las maquians virtuales que no va hacer la misma instalacion?

ahy algunas cosas del manual de gentoo que no entiendo.. pero si se las pregunto les voy a llenar el foro de post xD!!!

PD:primera comunidad que no me toca puros locos pesados..

gentoo configura automaticamente la tarjeta de red ?? el minimal cd o el netinstall xD

----------

## johpunk

netinstall = instalacion via minimal  :Smile: 

----------

## johpunk

 *Drake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ahy algunas cosas del manual de gentoo que no entiendo..

 

mira el link que te puse y empieza desde el punto 2.8 si lo sigues al pide de la letra no creo que tengas problemas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Drake wrote:*   

> pero la instalacion real la quiero hacer cuando formatee el computador, osea me dicen que voy a tener problemas con las maquians virtuales que no va hacer la misma instalacion?

 

Exacto, es Gentoo, normalmente se hace todo a medida del hardware, principalmente el microprocesador para aprovechar todo el set de instrucciones disponibles. 

Nunca usé vmware, pero he hecho varias instalaciones en virtualbox usando una arquitectura genérica x86 o amd64 para luego moverlas a la máquina real y dejar que las actualizaciones subsiguientes se vayan compilando ya con opciones mas específicas... Si vmware emula un procesador genérico entonces no debería haber problemas, si te da soporte para las extensiones de virtualización que tienen los microprocesadores nuevos, con mas razón me sigue pareciendo buena idea.

 *Drake wrote:*   

> ahy algunas cosas del manual de gentoo que no entiendo.. pero si se las pregunto les voy a llenar el foro de post xD!!!
> 
> PD:primera comunidad que no me toca puros locos pesados..
> 
> gentoo configura automaticamente la tarjeta de red ?? el minimal cd o el netinstall xD

 

Seguramente, yo todavía uso para instalar el mismo que descargué hace como dos años, minimal 2006.0 y ya por aquel entonces la configuración de la interface de red se obtenía desde un servidor dhcp como opción por defecto.

Salud!

----------

## Drake

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> netinstall = instalacion via minimal 

 

gracias por el link...

muchas gracias a todos..

existe el kde-base ?? (es el instalacion minima de kde,es lo minimo que nesesitar para correr)??

disculpen mi ignorancia pero que es

real  0m40.523s

user  0m28.280s

sys   0m8.240s

es un tiempo, pero de instalacion de que ?? de compilacion??

cuando uno descarga los packetes vienen en codigo para compilarlo o vienen listo como arch linux?he estado leyendo y veo que se insertar por ahy el i686... pareciera que vinieran compilados

----------

## afkael

 *Drake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> existe el kde-base ?? (es el instalacion minima de kde,es lo minimo que nesesitar para correr)??
> 
> disculpen mi ignorancia pero que es
> ...

 

Gentoo es de las distros linux mejor documentadas...

Aquí puedes hacerte una idea de las opciones que dispones para kde: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml (si instalaras una verción a partir de la 2.2 de portage puedes instalar con sets, de esa forma tu decides cuales paquetes de kde quieres y cuales no)

Por otro lado el tiempo de instalación es muy relativo, tiene que ver con la calidad de tu conexión a internet, la potencia de tu pc y tu capacidad de lectura   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   (es que por ahi, si lees a las apurada, puedes que hagas una configuración errada y desemboque en errores de compilación)... Ahora, no tengo ni la más minima idea de que es eso que has puesto.. pero supongo que ni es tiempo de instalación, ni de compilación.

Portage es al administrador de paquetes de Gentoo.. hace la descarga y la compila según tu configuración de /etc/make.conf (que es donde especificas tu procesador y las características del el software que quieres en tu sistema)

Leete el handbook que te recomienta inodoro... 

Hazle algunas lecturas y lo comprenderás todo.. Saludos y Bienvenido

----------

## Zagloj

A veces echar un vistazo a un documento no técnico nos ayuda a ver las cosas de otro modo, así comprendes mejor por dónde van los tiros en gentoo, por así decirlo, en cuanto a compilar y demás, bueno, te recomiendo a parte de los enlaces expuestos:

Filosofía Gentoo, así comprendes mejor que se trata de una metadistro, y el sentido de existir y para lo que fue creada está ahí resumido.

 Bienvenido y sobre kde, bueno, ve mirando por http://gentoo.zapto.org/ y cuando tengas una gentoo ya te instalarás el eix, muy útil para buscar paquetes, aunque te adelando que kde es un "meta paquete" creo que provoca la descarga, compilación e instalación de todos los paquetes no -dev de KDE (no lo uso). No olvides jugar con las USE y todo eso, tienes mucho por leer, por ejemplo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

 Revisa mucho la sección de docs, está bien estructurada.

----------

## Drake

Gracias!!! por toda la info.. boy a partir partiendo lo que me recomendo johpunk y afkael ... y luego aplicare pc virtual... gracias por toda la info..

----------

## johpunk

 *Drake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> disculpen mi ignorancia pero que es
> 
> real  0m40.523s
> ...

 

eso es el tiempo que duro compilando el paquete si al instalar un paquete pones time antes de emerge te aparecera al finalizar la instalacion eso, osea el tiempo que duero compilando dicho paquete y por lo otro lo mas recomandable es ue si vas a instalar kde sea kdebase asi como tu mismo lo has dicho y en caso de ser gnome con gnome-light, saludos!

----------

## Drake

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *Drake wrote:*   
> 
> disculpen mi ignorancia pero que es
> 
> real  0m40.523s
> ...

 

kdebase-startkde ese creoo que tengo ganas de poner.. pero aun no enteindo las USE

 *Quote:*   

> miordenador etc # emerge -vp kde-meta
> 
> (Vea la lista de paquetes y sus opciones USE, luego edite make.conf si es necesario.
> 
> miordenador etc # nano -w /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

en el USE que es ?? son soporte que se nesestian para podee ocupar las aplicaciones????

PD:KDE 4.1.2 ya se puede bajar de las repos de gentoo, es oficial ,no es beta ???

salu2!

----------

## Zagloj

Tienes información de las use con el comando 

```
euse -I nombreuse
```

Ya sabes, man euse para más dudas, y las variables USE son las opciones de compilación que como bien supones dan soporte a aplicaciones, librerías... De hecho deberías leer:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## Drake

 *Zagloj wrote:*   

> Tienes información de las use con el comando 
> 
> ```
> euse -I nombreuse
> ```
> ...

 

no he instalado nada.. solo estoy leyendome los manuales y ya termine de leerme el manual rapido que me recomendaron..

gracias por el consejo igual y la info  :Very Happy: 

----------

